# Would this be safe for a bird?



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's the story. Kinda long so please bare with me 

I want another cockatiel. I can't keep it at my house though. I'm pretty sure my parents would flip if I got a 4th bird. My boyfriend loves my birds though. Every time he comes over, the first thing he does is start playing with them. He says he wants his own bird. So I thought, why not just keep the new tiel at his house? 

*There's a problem though. His mom smokes in the house.*

She doesn't smoke in the house that often. I know this because I'm over there a lot, and she's usually gone or sleeping because of the hours she works. When she does smoke though, it's always in the living room or the master bedroom. I can only smell a cigarette stench in their house while she is smoking or shortly after she already did. 

Now, my boyfriend keeps his door shut all the time. He also always has his window open as long as it's nice weather out. And the entire 3 years we've been together, I've never seen her bring a cigarette into his room. Ever. 

I can never smell a stench of cigarette smoke in his room unless his mom is currently smoking. It still manages to seep in a little from under his door. It's not bad. But bad enough to where it's noticeable to me obviously. 

I know what you're thinking. This would still be unsafe for the bird even if his door is shut and the window is open. I know this too. *But what if we got an air filter for his room that filtered out cigarette smoke??*

I know they exist. And good ones too. I know this because I used to have a friend who's parents chain smoked in the house. But I didn't even know they did smoke in the house until I saw them doing it, because I couldn't smell it at all. The only time I could smell it was while I was in the same room as them while they were currently doing it. After they'd stop the smell would disappear in like 5 minutes. I asked my friend how that was. She said it was because they had a really good air filter, and she showed it to me too. 

*So if we got a good air filter for my boyfriends room, would that make the air safe for the bird? *It would only be temporary. We're planning on moving out together by this October. 

What do you guys think? 
I want to know for sure if this would be safe before I go and get another bird.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

An air purifier should help keep the room free of smelling like smoke, so if you get an air purifier, it should be OK to keep the Cockatiel in your boyfriends room. (If someone thinks I am wrong, feel free to correct me..) 

Also, it is recommended you have an air purifier if you are sleeping in the same room as a dusty bird anyway as the dust isn’t good for you.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Go with the Orek please, better safe than sorry. It's the best out there. You should be safe with the Orek.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i agree solace


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Solace 

Well I think an air purifier actually cleans the air. It doesn't just take the smoke smell out. But I just wanted to run this across everyone before I went and did it. I don't want to hurt the bird by making it live in an unsafe environment.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

What is air indoor air pollution?
Most people know about outdoor air pollution, much of which is caused by traffic. But what do we mean by indoor air pollution?

Almost all the air we breathe contains very low levels of pollution - things like gases, dust, moulds and chemicals. Most of them are harmless.

Some pollution, though, can be harmful when it's trapped in a confined space, like a house. Breathing it in can sometimes give you breathing problems, especially if you have allergies, or a lung disease like asthma. As most of us spend about 90% of our time indoors, it's important to ensure that the air we breathe in our homes (or where we work), is as clear and unpolluted as possible.

How can you detect indoor air pollution?
In some cases, indoor air pollution can cause allergic reactions and irritate your eyes, skin, nose and lungs. In severe cases, it can cause dizziness and nausea. You may notice that the symptoms get better when you let in more air from the outside, or when you're away from your home. If that happens, then it's likely that something inside your home is polluting the air you breathe.
What can be done to reduce indoor air pollution?
The most effective way to control most indoor air pollution is to get rid of the cause. You can also improve your ventilation - bring in cleaner outdoor air. Some people have found that an air cleaner can be helpful (although opinions vary a lot).
What are the main causes of indoor air pollution?
Tobacco smoke: the smoke you breathe in from someone else's cigarette or pipe contains a number of dangerous substances, including: carbon monoxide, formaldehyde and other gases and particles, some of which can cause cancer. Smoke that comes from the end of the cigarette does not even pass through the filter.

People with a lung condition often find that other people smoking around them affects them very badly. And, of course, it is not good for children to breathe in tobacco smoke.

If you smoke, please be aware of others who do not, and who may not want to breathe in your smoke.

Animal dusts: the minute particles of fur and skin from household pets - from dogs to budgies - are a major cause of allergy in some people. Cat hair, for example, settles on carpets, upholstery and bedding and can cause long-term allergy. The most effective solution is not to keep pets in your home.

Alternatively, you can keep the levels of animal dusts down by regular and thorough vacuuming. It also helps to keep animals out of bedrooms. And you could also consider pets that produce lower levels of fur or skin such as poodles or gold fish.

Mould, mildew and bacteria: these may come from badly cleaned air conditioners or from a source of damp in your home. Try to make sure that rooms like the bathroom and kitchen are well ventilated. This will help prevent condensation, which causes mildew.

Cooking and heating appliances: heaters and stoves that use gas or propane can produce harmful amounts of nitrogen dioxide and/or carbon monoxide, if they are not properly installed and vented. Low levels can irritate you eyes and breathing, and give you headaches and nausea. High levels can kill you.

Make sure all your appliances are professionally installed and inspected and have a vent to the outside. If you suspect a gas leak, turn off the appliance at the mains, open the doors and windows and get help straight away.

House dust mites: are found in every home, mainly in bedding. Where the atmosphere is warm and moist, it is virtually impossible to get rid of them as they breed very fast. Many people, especially those with asthma, are allergic to house dust mites.

It helps to wash your bedding often. So can using a special mattress and pillow covers that the mites can't pass through.

Household products: the chemicals in some household products such as aerosols, cleaning products, pesticides, paints and solvents can cause dizziness, nausea, or allergic reactions. You should follow the directions on these products carefully, and use them in a well ventilated area. If possible, use non-toxic products.

Formaldehyde gas: some adhesives, carpets, upholstery fabrics, ply and particle boards used in building release this gas. It can give you headaches, dizziness, rashes and nausea, and can irritate your eyes, nose and throat. 

It's much more likely to be an issue in the workplace. But if it affects you at home, remove the source if possible. If you can't do that, cover the source with a coating and increase ventilation.

Radon gas: soil or rock which contains small amounts or uranium or radium releases radon gas. In a few areas of the UK where housing is built on granite rock, radon gas can get into your home from the rock below through cracks and drains.

Local consumer advice services will advise you if radon is a problem in your area. If it is, you can have your home tested for radon levels and, if necessary, there are professionals who can treat it.

Asbestos: asbestos fibres can be dangerous. Lagging on pipes, tanks and boilers which is more than about 25 years old may contain asbestos. Asbestos may also be incorporated in roofing, flooring and insulation boarding. Contact your local Council for advice.

If it's crumbling and in poor repair, it may be dangerous and you should get specialists to remove it. But if it's in good condition and sealed, then it's safer to leave it where it is than to try and remove it. But you shouldn't drill, cut or sand it.

*http://www.lunguk.org/you-and-your-lungs/living-with-a-lung-condition/your-home-and-your-lungs*


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Ummmm..... t:


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Luti-Kriss said:


> Ummmm..... t:


So much for trying to help others.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

What the heck does your giant post have to do with if an air filter will keep a cockatiel safe from cigarette smoke? You're just pointing out random crap that can build up in houses and hurt people. This isn't about me, it's about making sure an air filter is going to keep the new tiel safe for a while.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

virtue, you shouldnt keep insulting us like this  we may not be 17 year olds or 19 year olds... well im 20. but you are 26 and thats not much older than us. you should not be insulting people nor should you judge people based on age. it really only looks bad on your behalf. 

in another post you had done the same thing. and for us advising someone to bring their bird to the vet you called us "17 year olds acting as vets". really your posts are uncalled for and we dont appreciate the RUDE posts. im trying to be polite here as im quite confused but quite annoyed. can you please work on being more polite and not insulting us if we dont agree with you or if someone tells you its off topic (which, they have right to as they are the original poster and its in the forum rules)? it would be more enjoyable for both us and you.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't feed the troll. Lets just let Bea or Solace take care of this yes?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay guys, I think the forum rules need to be re-read. 


> No flaming/bashing. This means you cannot make fun of someone for any reason. In addition, negative bashing against the cockatiel breed, cockatiel owners, or cockatiel breeders is prohibited. This website is for cockatiel lovers, not cockatiel haters. Any posts of this nature will be deleted.
> Don't use bad language. People will take you more seriously if you don't curse or swear.
> Be respectful and polite to other members and staff. Re-read what you type before you submit your post. Could what you wrote be offensive? Could it be taken the wrong way? Is it degrading or disrespectful in any way? These are questions you should think about before submitting posts, especially in a heated discussion.


Virtue, that was uncalled for, and that kind of language and disrespect will not be tolerated here. Next time I suggest you either don't reply at all, or simply reply with an explanation without mouthing off. We are adults here (well, most of us), so let's be civil. Should this happen again, _an infraction will be given or you will be banned._

On topic, Virtue did suggest in their first post an air purifier, and in their second post mentioned about air pollution in which I think they were trying to make a point of how an air purifier can help with air pollution.

Yes, an air purifier cleans out the air, hence cleans the smelling of smoke, which was my point in the first place.

Can we just be polite and stop with the childish stuff, this is a GREAT forum and new members are not going to join and want to see this kind of talk, it is only going to drive members off of the forum rather then try and get more members and help people out best we can with any questions/needing advice and etc.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

I apologize if I have offended anyone. I have IED http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intermittent_explosive_disorder and sometimes a simple argument or debate makes me lose it, which is why I cannot discuss politics. The only things that calm me are birds and nature. Again, I'm sorry for not thinking straight before I act. Won't happen again but is best I take a break from forums to avoid possible conflicts. Thank you all. Be well and take care of your birds and each other.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Since I smoke and I know there are others on the forum or are owners of birds smoke, IO have learned that the safest thing for the birds and to others is to go outside to smoke.

Having an air filter Does help, *BUT* the tar from the smoke still gets attached any surface it gets in contact with, which can be just as harmful as smelling it. So if a person does smoke they could be considerate of animals and others by going outside, and to rinse their hands of before touching anything.

*Virtue*....I have noticed that many of your posts have been copy and pasted info from other sources. I have deleted some in the past *BUT* I would appreciate if you would go back to your post and click on the *Edit* button and add the link to the source of info, or delete the entire post. Using others info is copyright infringement.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

srtiels said:


> the tar from the smoke still gets attached any surface it gets in contact with, which can be just as harmful as smelling it.


That's kinda what I was worried about. I know that stuff can get stuck to ceilings and stuff. His ceilings don't look damaged in his room though. Not how they do in the living room and the master bedroom. And he's really good about washing his sheets. He kinda has an OCD where he needs to keep those clean. Haha. Carpet, not sure if it can get into carpet. Probably can. He has carpet in there. *Is there anything else it could get into?*


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Solace. said:


> On topic, Virtue did suggest in their first post an air purifier, and in their second post mentioned about air pollution in which I think they were trying to make a point of how an air purifier can help with air pollution.


I said it was off topic because he was talking about other air pollution dangers in houses and how I should fix those. First off, that house isn't my house so I can't go fix those problems if they exist there. Second, I wasn't asking about general air pollution, I was asking about cigarette smoke and if an air filter would keep a bird safe from it. He already mentioned an air filter yes. But telling me about all the things I wasn't asking about in my post I consider off topic, especially when he's directing it more towards my health and not my birds health. This is a bird forum.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Is there anything else it could get into?


Probably on hard surfaces but if he's kinda OCD then he probably cleans those a bunch too right? So I think if there's an air filter the bird should be OK for the short amount of time that it'll be living there.


----------



## kat (Jul 7, 2009)

i say just wait till october to get a bird then the bird wont be stressed out from moving and moving again in a few months.


----------

